# Using a Weighted Vest when walking?



## Border Collie 1991 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey. 

I heard about weighted dog vests that you can attach to your dog when taking him on a walk. Apparently this is very good for working breeds as it allows them to burn off excess energy when carrying the pack around. 

I have a Border Colle (You probably could have guessed that) and I was wondering if it's wise to use this pack, and would it help to burn off excess energy, and would anybody recommend or condemn it? I take my dog on a 2-3 mile walk every day, and I usually go hiking with him every second day. He's roughly three years old, but I can't be entirely certain as he is a resuce dog. 

Any help would be appreciated! And also, I would be very happy if any of you could provide some links to sites that do good deals on said pack.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi there, welcome to the forum! 

Personally, from the ones I have seen, I don't really like them...as the ones I have seen on dogs have all been made of quite thick fabric that look like they would make the dog pretty hot - and it didn't look breathable fabric either! Also the straps that hold them on look like they would rub the fur...

There is a guy who lives near me and uses them for his rottweillers - says it is to build muscle! So I wonder if with use it actually builds their muscles and stamina?! So I suppose it depends what you would want it for?

Sounds to me like you already provide a good amount of exercise for your dog  Does he act like he could do with more do you think then?


----------



## Border Collie 1991 (Jan 31, 2010)

katiefranke said:


> Hi there, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Personally, from the ones I have seen, I don't really like them...as the ones I have seen on dogs have all been made of quite thick fabric that look like they would make the dog pretty hot - and it didn't look breathable fabric either! Also the straps that hold them on look like they would rub the fur...
> 
> ...


He gets plenty of excercise, but as you probably know, border collies are very high energy. I climbed a mountain with him yesterday, and when we got home he was still running around like mad. Not that it really bothers me, but I would just like to know that he's getting a lot out of the walks I take him on.

I wouldn't consider him to be _hyperactive_, but I think that he hasn't been pushed to his limits yet. Maybe these weights could help by providing him with a job to do.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Honestly  I think they're stupid, needless and ridiculous - well you did ask LOL 

The thing with exercise and fitness is that the more you do and the fitter your dog becomes the more he or she will require. Your dog obviously gets plenty of exercise, but what about 'brain' exercise. I have working dogs and getting them to use their brains is much more tiring than simply running around. It will also pay dividends with your training and relationship and make for a much calmer, contented dog too.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Border Collie 1991 said:


> He gets plenty of excercise, but as you probably know, border collies are very high energy. I climbed a mountain with him yesterday, and when we got home he was still running around like mad. Not that it really bothers me, but I would just like to know that he's getting a lot out of the walks I take him on.
> 
> I wouldn't consider him to be _hyperactive_, but I think that he hasn't been pushed to his limits yet. Maybe these weights could help by providing him with a job to do.


yep, im border collie nuts, so know what you mean 

personally I have found that no matter how much exercise, a border can always be nuts again 5 mins later!!!  so the best thing is to 'provide a job' by all means, as in something like agility? so one of the dog sports even if just for fun...

but also as rocco said above, make sure you do training sessions/play sessions as well as exercise - as mental stimulation to working breeds is just as important as physical exercise...with a BC, I think sometimes more so. i also make sure i teach a settle cue so they know when enough is enough and they have to calm down.

check out tripod/anne's blog series here - excellent tips on teaching calm behaviour, teaching settle and a calm cue etc etc: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-trai...rrraaaaaazzzzzzzy-canine-new-blog-series.html


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmm, not sure if I get the idea behind that. Sounds like it just puts a lot of stress on the joints?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I have yet to see a dog wearing one that doesn't sound liek the 09:15 Flying Scotsman to Edinburgh "pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant, pant. pant," 

You get the idea.

As Katiefranke says they are not breathable despite what they state and with the weather coming up to it's hottest seasons I would be looking at other majoring factors of increasing/reducing the energy.

When you are walkign up the mountains (wish I was doing that ) try to break up the hike for a couple of ten minute sessions of obedience type stuff and then one at the end before that well deserved beer. Unless you are walkign as part of a group in which case I am sure you could come up with a game of "Who's got the treat".

What do you feed the little tyke as of course what goes in must come out so depending on the energy going in depends on the energy they expend?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

A dogs joints are made to carry a certain weight, adding extra will risk those joints


----------



## Border Collie 1991 (Jan 31, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Honestly  I think they're stupid, needless and ridiculous - well you did ask LOL
> 
> The thing with exercise and fitness is that the more you do and the fitter your dog becomes the more he or she will require. Your dog obviously gets plenty of exercise, but what about 'brain' exercise. I have working dogs and getting them to use their brains is much more tiring than simply running around. It will also pay dividends with your training and relationship and make for a much calmer, contented dog too.


Any ideas for any mental exercises I could do with my Border Collie? Other than Sit, stay, and Paw, I haven't taught him many tricks. I would like to get him to play fetch, but whenever I throw the ball he just watches it disappear into the distance. The only time he will ever chase something is when he's at the house; he just ignores it on walks.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Border Collie 1991 said:


> Any ideas for any mental exercises I could do with my Border Collie? Other than Sit, stay, and Paw, I haven't taught him many tricks. I would like to get him to play fetch, but whenever I throw the ball he just watches it disappear into the distance. The only time he will ever chase something is when he's at the house; he just ignores it on walks.


Loads. Weave through your legs in a figure 8, jump through your arms, jump onto a chair and stand with paws on the back, wave, play dead, beg, roll over, spin, carry a basket by the handle, find and fetch named objects (glove, sponge, ball, other stuff), put stuff into a bucket (tidy up), walk backwards both away from you and at heel. Get Mary Ray's book Dog Tricks and work through it.

I tried a backpack with mine, never used it in hot weather, carried poo bags, water and travel bowl and sometimes a couple of cans from the shops. She's happier without it.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Stuff like hide and seek games with a toy when at home or in the garden/on a walk is great and gets them thinking and using their nose. also hiding treats around the room or garden is great fun for them.

There are all sorts of games you can play and tricks you can teach...

Have a look at these for some games you can play to start you off:
K9 GamesÂ® | Dog Star Daily (use the links on the left to flick through the games)

Also you could get a tricks book - there are LOADS out there - and then just pick tricks out of it you like the look of:

Amazon.co.uk: dog tricks

These are good ones:
Dog Tricks: Fun and Games for Your Clever Canine: Mary Ray, Justine Harding

101 Dog Tricks: Step-by-step Activities to Engage, Challenge, and Bond with Your Dog: Kyra Sundance


----------



## Jack Smithers (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey guys, you may want to check out this vest. It's a weighted vest with an attachment feature for walking. I just recently purchased one. Its called XDOG vest. Has a ton of new features that those other vests don't have. Here's there website and here a picture I took from there website.

(edit) . the website wont let me post the link or even a photo because it says its spam. Anyway google XDOG Vest


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Weighted vest for who? The dog? Why?

ETA: Sorry, just realised this is a very old thread! Off to get my Zombie Apocolypse kit out the wardrobe!


----------

